# [Emerge] problemi networkmanager/knetworkmanager e [Risolto]

## Tigerwalk

durante un aggiornamento del world ottengo una impossibilità a procedere. Ho anche mascherato alternativamente ed anche contestualmente, sia networkmanager che knetworkmanager ma ottengo sempre lo stesso risultato.

```
emerge -auDNvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libnl-1.1', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.1_pre20071119', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.
```

Potreste suggerirmi come fare?  :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

elimini 

```
dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6-r1
```

 e poi metti in

```
 /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

 

```
net-misc/networkmanager
```

  e dai l'emerge.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

Intanto grazie mille, risolto quell'inghippo ma.... me ne viene fuori un altro, non riesco a capire cosa cavolo succede!?

```
Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-9999', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.1_pre20071119', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcalc-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kicker-3.5.8', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksirc-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kedit-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-portage/kuroo-0.81_rc1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-1.4.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.92', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kview-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-irc/konversation-1.0.1-r3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-3.5.8-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a ri-sincronizzare portage, magari è stata una svista che hanno già corretto.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova a ri-sincronizzare portage, magari è stata una svista che hanno già corretto.

 

Ho fatto il sync mezz'ora fa, magari aspetto qualche oretta e riprovo.

Grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Prova a ri-sincronizzare portage, magari è stata una svista che hanno già corretto. 
> 
> Ho fatto il sync mezz'ora fa, magari aspetto qualche oretta e riprovo.
> 
> Grazie!

 

unmergi 

```
 kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3
```

   ed aggiorna alla 

```
kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8
```

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unmergi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In effetti quei pacchetti delle versioni precedenti non li ho.....

```
emerge -Ca kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

[EDIT]: anche resyncando il problema permane.  Mi dice che c'è kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 che viene richiesta da konqueror-3.5.7-r3. Ebbene io ho installati kdelibs-3.5.8-r3 e konqueror-3.5.8

----------

## crisandbea

non è che li hai nel file di world????  controlla.    

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> non è che li hai nel file di world????  controlla.    
> 
> ciauz

 

ho controllato il file /var/lib/portage/world (è questo, vero?)

compare kde-base/kdelibs  ma non konqueror. Devo cancellare kdelibs?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   non è che li hai nel file di world????  controlla.    
> 
> ciauz 
> 
> ho controllato il file /var/lib/portage/world (è questo, vero?)
> ...

 

no non devi cancellare, lo dovevi fare solo se per sbaglio vi era anche la versione.

hai provato un  

```
 emerge --depclean????
```

    e dopo un 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho dato emerge --depclean e mi ha dato

```
Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

~kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 required by kde-base/kicker-3.5.7

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7 required by kde-base/kicker-3.5.7

~kde-base/kicker-3.5.8 required by kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.8 kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.8

~kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 required by kde-base/kicker-3.5.7
```

Ho provato ad unemergere kicker, ma dopo, emerge uDN world mi da lo stesso errore. Adesso provo un revdep-rebuild -X

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ho dato emerge --depclean e mi ha dato
> 
> ```
> Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to
> 
> ...

 

devi unmergere i seguenti pacchetti : 

```
kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 kde-base/kicker-3.5.7
```

ciauz

----------

## Onip

@Tigerwalk

lancia un

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -DuNtpv world

 

Così vedi chi è che ti vuole installare la vecchia versione.

Di solito smascherando la versione successiva del 'colpevole' si dovrebbe risolvere, comunque basta guardare le dipendenze negli ebuild.

----------

## Tigerwalk

@crisandbea

purtroppo quei pacchetti non sono installati e quindi non posso unemergerli  :Crying or Very sad: 

ho dato revdep-rebuild -X mi ha proposto di ricompilare kcontrol (cosa che ho fatto) me l'errore è sempre lì

@Onip

emerge -upvtDN world

```
... done!

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts ipod kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="python%* qt4%* -debug% -doc -examples%"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1  USE="qt4" 1,824 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="python%* qt4%* -debug% -doc -examples%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 [0.9.54] USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko hal jack jpeg ldap ncurses opengl samba -esd -lcms -nas -oss -scanner -xml" 12,797 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.1_pre20071119  USE="arts -cisco -debug -dialup -openvpn (-pptp) -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20080205 [0.6.5_p20070823] USE="crypt -debug -doc -gnome" 970 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4  USE="alsa arts dvdread hal mp3 vcd vorbis -css -debug -dvdr -emovix -encode -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="acpi apm%* crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop% (-selinux) (-pcmcia%)"

[ebuild     U ]   app-misc/hal-info-20071030 [20070618] 150 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="acpi apm%* crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop% (-selinux) (-pcmcia%)" 1,592 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts ipod kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.8] USE="arts java -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     UD]   kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.8] USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.8-r2] USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -pertty% -xinerama (-joystick%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     UD]    kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.1_pre20071119  USE="arts -cisco -debug -dialup -openvpn (-pptp) -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libnl-1.1 [1.0_pre6-r1] 283 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,597 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999  USE="qt4 -gtk" [1]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-9999  USE="dbus kde svg -fuse -gnome -gtk -xcb" [1]

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1 [2.20.1] USE="ldap%* -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.7 [2.12.5-r1] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 15,735 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.8-r3] USE="acl alsa arts cups tiff -avahi -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -pertty% -spell -utempter -xinerama (-bindist%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="dbus qt3* qt4* readline ssl -gnutls -gsm -madwifi" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts ipod kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10 [1.1.9.1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts* dvd ipv6 jack mad modplug* musepack* nls opengl samba theora* truetype v4l* vcd vorbis win32codecs xcb* xv* -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -sdl -speex -vidix -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 7,220 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 37 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/conky-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.6] USE="X truetype wifi%* -audacious (-bmpx) -hddtemp -ipv6 -mpd -nano-syntax% -rss% -vim-syntax" 403 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 277 kB

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7  USE="ldap nls -bzip2 -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/curl-7.17.1 [7.16.4] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -nss -test" 1,682 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/arts-3.5.5 [3.5.8] USE="alsa jack mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2  USE="alsa dbus jpeg png python svg tiff wmf -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -smp -sse"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0  USE="opengl -doc -examples"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12 [1.4.0] USE="-examples" 479 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.7 [2.12.5-r1] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png ppds samba ssl tiff -php -slp"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.14  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1] USE="python" 551 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.8_p12-r1  USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/nano-2.0.7 [2.0.6] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,332 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" [?]

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0  USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.10] USE="nls python" 573 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f [1.6e-r3] USE="nls" 249 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 [0.9.54] USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko hal jack jpeg ldap ncurses opengl samba -esd -lcms -nas -oss -scanner -xml"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="acpi apm%* crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop% (-selinux) (-pcmcia%)"

[nomerge      ]   sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)" [?]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.2.4] USE="nls -bindist -idea" 943 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6 [1.5] USE="nls" 374 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/glib-2.14.6 [2.14.5] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 3,327 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-doc"

[nomerge      ]  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap% -build% -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.8

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/konsole-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.8-r2] USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -pertty% -xinerama (-joystick%)" [0=>1]

[ebuild     UD]    kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,590 kB

[ebuild     UD]    kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]    kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]    kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kickoff -pertty -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.8] USE="arts java -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -xinerama" [1]

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kfind-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.8] USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,293 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="arts vorbis -debug -dvb -encode -gstreamer -kdehiddenvisibility -xcb -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10 [1.1.9.1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts* dvd ipv6 jack mad modplug* musepack* nls opengl samba theora* truetype v4l* vcd vorbis win32codecs xcb* xv* -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -sdl -speex -vidix -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc"

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha6-r1  USE="-doc -encode -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.4-r2  499 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libdca-0.0.5  USE="-debug -oss" 385 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.8-r3] USE="acl alsa arts cups tiff -avahi -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -pertty% -spell -utempter -xinerama (-bindist%)" [0=>1]

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png ppds samba ssl tiff -php -slp"

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/gnutls-2.0.4  USE="nls zlib -doc -guile -lzo"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libtasn1-1.2 [0.3.5] USE="-doc" 1,476 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kickoff -pertty -xcomposite -xinerama" [1]

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 [3.5.8] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7  USE="ldap nls -bzip2 -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.4-r1 [0.7.3] USE="ncurses qt3 -caps -gtk" 407 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58 [1.56] 7 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa mad mp3 openal opengl png samba truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc -sdl -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.13 [1.12-r2] 69 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/kmplayer-0.9.4a-r1  USE="arts cairo mplayer xine -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -ar -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -lt -mt -nb -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10 [1.1.9.1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts* dvd ipv6 jack mad modplug* musepack* nls opengl samba theora* truetype v4l* vcd vorbis win32codecs xcb* xv* -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -sdl -speex -vidix -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc"

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6  245 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r3 [2.11-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6d-r1  USE="3dfx X a52 alsa arts dvd hal httpd jack libnotify live mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png samba stream svg truetype v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnome -gnutls -libcaca -lirc -matroska -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -svga -theora -upnp -vlm -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -xv"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="acpi apm%* crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop% (-selinux) (-pcmcia%)"

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-util/gperf-3.0.3  845 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 [0.9.54] USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko hal jack jpeg ldap ncurses opengl samba -esd -lcms -nas -oss -scanner -xml"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png ppds samba ssl tiff -php -slp"

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 [1.1.21] 343 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.3.0_p3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k [2007j] USE="nls" 346 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.8-r3] USE="acl alsa arts cups tiff -avahi -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -pertty% -spell -utempter -xinerama (-bindist%)" [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libpcre-7.6 [7.4] USE="cxx%* unicode zlib%* -bzip2% -doc" 785 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14  USE="midi nls" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.9 [2.2.8] USE="zlib -network-cron" 229 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p7] 10 kB
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho dato equery depends =kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 ed ho visto che amarok e kdebluetooth lo richiedevano come dipendenza. Ho unemerso i due pacchetti e ridato emerge -utND world. Adesso stà compilando. Alla fine darò il solito revdep-rebuild e emergerò amarok e kdebluetooth.

Metto risolto

Grazie a tutti!

----------

